# Free2play Rollenspiel ohne Download



## MagicMerlin22 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es irgend ein gutes

 Rollenspiel ohne Download?
Gruss Merlin


----------



## Selvos (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
suchst du ein Browserspiel ? Vielleicht ist sowas wie "The Legend of the green Dragon" was für dich ? Wie stellst du dir denn so ein Rollenspiel vor ?
MfG Selvos


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

Ab Mittwoch wäre auch nochmal Drakensang auf der PCGH HeftCD...


----------

